# 2 month old german shepherd puppy bites.



## Bandit_Acosta

This is my first dog ever. I was never allowed to have one as a child but I can now have the puppy I've always wanted. Anywho my 2 month old puppy bites feet, hands, and ankles. I was told by friends that this is his form of playing but I don't want to encourage this behavior because he will grow old and he might do more damage. I also have two nieces (one is 5yrs and the other one is 3 yrs) so I don't want him injuring them or frightening them in any way. What can I do to stop this behavior? Here is a picture of Bandit?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily

Lots of info already on this forum about this, but it is completely normal. GSD puppies have more play bite (& harder!) than some other breeds. We followed our trainers advice to redirect instead of correct, & crate when he's totally obnoxious. It got frustrating for a few weeks, and it seemed like I was always bleeding, but I'm glad now I didn't follow my dad's "old-school" method of physically punishing him and creating fear and trust issues. Tucker still has his moments but is much better these days.

That said, @ 2 months old it WILL get worse before it gets better. What helped me was to keep a leash on him so I had a way to keep him off of me when he got really crazy. And keep a toy in your hand.

Oh, and wear full body armour 

I feel your pain. Spend some time reading the threads here on this. It has been a wealth of information for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

I agree with belladonnalily, check out some of the previous threads on redirection, lots of helpful advice, just use the search function at the top center of the page. Redirection can take time, but it does work, stay consistent. Enjoy your fuzzy gator!


----------



## Baillif

Is there anybody here that has gotten out of the GSD puppy years without bleeding? I sure haven't. Cute pup btw.


----------

